# Help getting past an error



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone know how to correct this?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

you forgot to pull the proprietary files from the phone specifically it can't find system/vendor/moto/wingray/proprietary/MotoLocationProxy.apk

the location of the missing file tells you it is a proprietary file problem


----------

